# Rubber Made Bin As A Hide.



## gfenton123 (Apr 28, 2010)

Would it be ok If i cut a hide out of a rubbermade bin and placed it in the tank. I used hot water to clean it. Is that safe to put in the water.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

people use these as sumps so I assume it should be safe though im not sure how it will look asthetically


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> people use these as sumps so I assume it should be safe though im not sure how it will look asthetically


x2 but make sure no sharp corners to be safe


----------



## gfenton123 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------

